# Dudas con una modificacion a pcb



## fas0 (Dic 9, 2011)

bueno estoy armando el pcb de un STK4241V (120wx2)

el pcb de alguien que lo publicó _acá_ y me gustaria ponerle un fusible... quisiera saber unas cosas:

 en la imagen se muestra donde estaría... *¿está bien la ubicación del fusible?* ¿sirve colocarle un fusible en la etapa? y por ultimo... ¿de cuantos A deberia ser el fusible?

------

otra duda que tengo es la alimentación. tengo un transformador de 35+35 6A (3por rama)

segun el datasheet el VCCmax es de +-78vcc y el recomendado es de +-54

*¿eso quiere decir que el trafo que tengo estoy al limite? del maximo... y sobrepasado del recomendado?*

otro tema sobre la alimentación es la fuente: en el datasheet ofrece un esquema de una fuente recomendada... la duda es si se puede realizar directamente esa fuente para el amplificador o... habria que hacer los calculos y hacer oootra fuente segun las indicaciones del tema pautas de diseño de fuentes

desde ya muchas gracias al que lea esto y me tire un halo de luz, disculpas por tanta pregunta de ignorante... estoy tratando de aprender


----------



## Dave02 (Dic 14, 2011)

Hola que tal, con lo de las preguntas, despreocupate  nadie aca sabe todo aunque sepa mucho y por algo se empieza, asi que no tengas miedo de preguntar 

Con respecto a lo de la ubicacion del fusible, esta mal colocado, a menos a mi parecer. Segun como lo pusiste (entre los capacitores y la resistencia) si hay un corto en el puente de diodos, o pasa algo en el trafo, se te va a quemar, por lo tanto no me parece correcto.

Yo siempre lo puse entre una pata de 220 y el primario del trafo, si no sabes cual es el primario es la bobina que tiene el cable mas fino, si esto no te sirve medi con el tester la resistencia de las dos bobinas, la que sea menor, ese es el primario.

Y con respecto al voltaje que le tenes que meter, si te dice que son 78vcc el maximo y vos le estas suministrando 35v+35v=70v no hay drama, si algun dia tenes la posibilidad de poner un trafo que se acerque a 58v poneselo, de todas formas no tendria que molestar.

Y finalmente, si te recomiendan esa fuente metele para adelante y hacela que seguro te va a funcionar a la perfeccion. Si por algun motivo la queres hacer vos, pregunta a otro forista porque no tengo ni idea  jaja

Espero que te haya servido, saludos
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/847/stkpowersupplay.jpg

EDIT: nose que onda no puedo adjuntar una imagen, te la paso como link, fijate, abrazo.


----------



## djwash (Dic 14, 2011)

Dave02 dijo:


> Hola que tal, con lo de las preguntas, despreocupate  nadie aca sabe todo aunque sepa mucho y por algo se empieza, asi que no tengas miedo de preguntar



Fogonazo sabe el porque de todo, el creo hasta los boletos de colectivo...



Dave02 dijo:


> Con respecto a lo de la ubicacion del fusible, esta mal colocado, a menos a mi parecer. Segun como lo pusiste (entre los capacitores y la resistencia) si hay un corto en el puente de diodos, o pasa algo en el trafo, se te va a quemar, por lo tanto no me parece correcto.



Podes poner un fusible en cada rama, el V+ y V-, o un fusible en el primario del trafo, el fusible esta para quemarse ante algun problema.



Dave02 dijo:


> Yo siempre lo puse entre una pata de 220 y el primario del trafo, si no sabes cual es el primario es la bobina que tiene el cable mas fino, si esto no te sirve medi con el tester la resistencia de las dos bobinas, la que sea menor, ese es el primario.



Si esta armando un amplificador no creo que no sepa cual es el primario...



Dave02 dijo:


> Y con respecto al voltaje que le tenes que meter, si te dice que son 78vcc el maximo y vos le estas suministrando 35v+35v=70v no hay drama, si algun dia tenes la posibilidad de poner un trafo que se acerque a 58v poneselo, de todas formas no tendria que molestar.



Mal.

El datasheet dice +-78, eso quiere decir que son 78Vdc por rama, no 78V entre las dos ramas, 35-0-35 Vca serian +-48Vdc, esta un poco por debajo de lo recomendado pero dentro del voltaje seguro.



Dave02 dijo:


> Y finalmente, si te recomiendan esa fuente metele para adelante y hacela que seguro te va a funcionar a la perfeccion.



Esa fuente te sirve, pero armaria una con 6 capacitores de 4700µF, 3 por rama, es mejor varios capacitores chicos que uno solo grande, ademas con tres capacitores tendrias 14100µF por rama, y valen lo mismo que el de 10000µF



Dave02 dijo:


> Si por algun motivo la queres hacer vos, pregunta a otro forista porque no tengo ni idea  jaja



Se nota que no tenes idea, se agradece la intencion de ayudar, pero tampoco hay que mandar fruta de ese calibre.



A fas0, personalmente no me gusta ese PCB, tiene pistas de alimentacion finas, que se hacen gruesas y despues finas, entre otras cosas, si funciona no lo se, pero no me convence...



No se si ya tendras el STK, pero con ese trafo te recomiendo este ampli antes que el STK:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagramas-amplificadores-3225/#post14499


----------



## fas0 (Dic 18, 2011)

Dave gracias por la mano, casi que habia dado por muerto el tema porque no veia respuesta..

djwash. decidi cambiar el pcb, pasé a otro con pistas mas gruesas..







ese para ser mas exactos.

Mnicolau habia posteado una fuente y voy a usar esa con 3 caps de 4700uF por rama, con eso es mas que suficiente creo, encima viene con un adicional de +-15 para alimentar un pre.
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/330962/ _
y el stk ya lo tengo, me gusta la calidad del sonido que tiene, se que son sensibles.. pero bueno, me arriesgo. igual voy a mirar ese amplificador que proponés.

muchas gracias.


----------



## djwash (Dic 18, 2011)

Ok, es un buen ampli, muy noble y buena potencia en todas las frecuencias, no es de esos que se le caen los graves.

Yo lo arme con TIP3055 por la comodidad del encapsulado, me salio barato y quede satisfecho, lo use para hacer fiestas un tiempo, le conectaba dos caja con parlante de 15", y si se quema lo arreglas con dos mangos (nunca se quemo y aguanto varios cortocircuitos y recalentadas)...


----------

